# VEPRO 7 and Komplete Kontrol



## HarmonyCore (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

The first thing I learned so far from the inner workings of VEPRO is that it works only with multi-timbral instruments or Kontakt instances, correct me If I am wrong? This means that I will be working inside Cubase using MIDI tracks always and only one instrument track to connect to a VEPRO instance. So, What about KK in that game? Unfortunately, KK lacks the ability to host multi instruments. I can only use KK in VEPRO if I use only 1 instrument per single instance but I will end up having hundreds of instances and this is not my plan. I'd like to have dozens of instruments per instance with fewer number of instances. 

To be honest, I find KK is a complete waste of cash as it has many drawbacks. I bought it just for the NKS support of many libraries but looks like its flaws outweigh the benefits. Thinking of selling it and getting cheaper keyboard that just talks MIDI and use Kontakt for life.


----------



## Vonk (Apr 17, 2020)

I wouldn't describe KK as a complete waste of cash as I like the keyboard and I find it a useful controller, with a flexible editor. However the NKS features don't work at all with VEPRO so don't even bother trying to use it that way..


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 17, 2020)

Vonk said:


> I wouldn't describe KK as a complete waste of cash as I like the keyboard and I find it a useful controller, with a flexible editor. However the NKS features don't work at all with VEPRO so don't even bother trying to use it that way..



Before VEPRO, I used to create the template directly inside Cubase. A major problem with KK is it takes long time to load patches and eats more CPU resources than Kontakt in the template. So, I ended up creating more Kontakt instances than KK instances.

EDIT: And of course, creating Kontakt instances killed the purpose of NKS


----------



## Ben (Apr 17, 2020)

VEP supports multi-timbral as well as mono-timbral plugins.
A good starting point to get more familiar with VEP is the manual:






Welcome to Vienna Ensemble Pro 7 | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info


----------



## HarmonyCore (Apr 17, 2020)

Ben said:


> VEP supports multi-timbral as well as mono-timbral plugins.
> A good starting point to get more familiar with VEP is the manual:
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, here is my problem now. I created a Strings instance and as a test I added 2 CineStrings patches: Vln I Artic and Vln I Legato. I created an instrument track in Cubase, connected to the instance, and created two MIDI tracks for each patch. I assigned 2 MIDI channels to both patches in MIDI port 1. Now, these MIDI channels are not visible in the MIDI tracks OUT in Cubase. Note that the 2 CineStrings patches are KK instances inside VEPRO, not Kontakt.

Yes, about the manual, I am of course reading it but honestly I find it poorly written, grammatical errors, and not organised. Also, VSL tutorials are short and basic and not too many tutorials out there.

I believe it's an issue in VEPRO with KK. I've done the same above scenario with Kontakt and it worked. I could see VEPRO's MIDI connections inside Cubase.


----------

